
My Algorithm for Beating Procrastination - arikr
https://www.lesswrong.com/posts/Ty2tjPwv8uyPK9vrz/my-algorithm-for-beating-procrastination
======
ddtaylor
This is somewhat similar to the product we are building right now for
children, except obviously we hide all the internal moving pieces from them.

